# [Adobe-flash] no funciona

## Theasker

Después de la última actualización de Firefox y de adobe-flash, las páginas con flash no funcionan, no creo que sea problema de Firefox, ya que no funciona en ningún navegador.

¿Que configuración se ha podido romper?, me suena que nunca he tenido que configurar nada para flash

gracias anticipadas

----------

## pelelademadera

lo mismo aca... no me andan los canales de tv online...

----------

## agdg

A mi a veces me pasa con chromium; si se actualiza primero flash y después chromium, el flash me peta. Lo que yo hago es recompilar flash de nuevo y listo, todo funciona.

Prueba a recompilar flash...

----------

## Theasker

parece que el problema es un enlace de los plugins 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-958702-highlight-flash.html

----------

## Arctic

 *agdg wrote:*   

> A mi a veces me pasa con chromium; si se actualiza primero flash y después chromium, el flash me peta. Lo que yo hago es recompilar flash de nuevo y listo, todo funciona.
> 
> Prueba a recompilar flash...

 

Recompilar flash ???? Te referirás a Gnash porque Adobe Flash Player .........   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Theasker

¿funciona mejor gnash que adobe-flash?

----------

## Luciernaga

En mi caso no he tenido problemas hasta ahora con Flash-Player en Firefox, tampoco con Chromium ... toco madera ... jejejejeje

Eso sí lo tengo configurado con esas tres líneas en /etc/portage/package.license aparte de en el make.conf (ACCEPT_LICENSE="*")

echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10" >> /etc/portage/package.license

echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.1" >> /etc/portage/package.license

echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.280 AdobeFlash-11.x" >> /etc/portage/package.license

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Depurar los problemas de flash es siempre una tarea ardua, así que dejo eso a los que usan flash, que seguramente podrán ayudar mejor que yo. Solo puntualizo un par de cosas.

Si por "mejor" entendemos que sea capaz de mostrar todo el contenido flash, incluido el ActionScript interactivo, gnash no llega ni a "usable". No hay alternativa.

No se puede recompilar adobe-flash, solo Adobe puede hacer eso, ya que solo ellos tienen acceso a las fuentes del plugin. Se puede reinstalar, aunque eso no va a arreglar nada a no ser que se haya corrompido algún enlace o archivo de los que contiene el paquete.

Chrome, según tengo entendido, contiene una versión embebida de flash, por lo cual siempre debería funcionar, ya que no va a haber problemas de incompatibilidad, ni de flash con el navegador, ni de flash con alguna otra librería del sistema. Chromium, por contra, no contiene blobs propietarios y usa el plugin instalado en el sistema (si es que existe).

----------

## Arctic

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ¿funciona mejor gnash que adobe-flash?

 

Gnash tiene un soporte limitado de flash como bien te han apuntado, la únicas ventajas que tiene es que es opensource y que soporta aceleración por hardware através de VAAPI. Personalmente espero que HTML5 reemplace en su totalidad a Adobe-Flash de una vez por todas.

----------

## Theasker

ojalá Matrix te oiga  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

En realidad, flash no es tan necesario. Yo vivo sin él. Lo realmente necesario es ser más quisquilloso a la hora de escoger un servicio web, si sabes que vas a depender del mismo durante un largo tiempo y para tareas importantes. 

Hoy día, y cada día más, con la llegada de tanto dispositivo móvil con arquitecturas tan dispares, se hace más patente que nunca que un sitio que dependa de flash para funcionar es inviable (siempre lo fue, pero hoy más). Flash es un juguete, con el cual programadores inexpertos (o más bien, diseñadores gráficos reciclados como diseñadores web) pueden hacer un sitio web con poca funcionalidad y mucho brillo en tiempo record. Sitio que, dicho sea de paso, funcionará en un solo SO y en una sola plataforma de hardware (Windows/x86). 

Cualquier cosa que se salga de eso tiene un funcionamiento subóptimo, una seguridad aún más mala, y un tiempo de vida limitado, porque Adobe (y antes Macromedia) ya han demostrado que sus usuarios les importan un pimiento.

No se me ocurre ningún sitio realmente vital que requiera flash.

 :Laughing: 

EDIT: pequeña corrección

----------

## Arctic

El único sitio que se me ocurre es Youtube, si ya se que se puede cambiar la configuración y usar html5 para ver videos, pero solo se pueden ver un 10% de los videos   :Crying or Very sad: 

Y no nos olvidemos de Java    :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

Esto es un poco como la cocaína, todos se quejan de lo mala que es pero se sigue vendiendo... porque la gente la compra.

No esperéis que Youtube se divorcie de flash mientras el número de usuario siga creciendo al tiempo que el de la versión beta está estancado (por no decir que decrece).

----------

